# Possibly adopting this horse



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I know very little about conformation, if anything. 

Few things I do know about this horse:

1. His feet are long. They are working on fixing up his toes because his previous owner, before she surrendered, didn't do a great job of upkeep on his feet. 

2. He is 6 years old and has an INCREDIBLE personality. He is such a sweet, attentive horse, tries so hard. That's what drew me to him, despite if he has any conformation flaws. I might still adopt him unless someone tells me his flaws will make him unrideable early in life...

I also know these pictures aren't the best! I wasn't going for conformation pics when I or my husband took them..









































I will try to post videos soon, once I figure out how to do that....


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Can't judge conformation from those pictures. You need side shots taken at the level of the horse's barrel with the horse standing square.

He does have a pleasant expression though and looks like a sturdy fellow. Have you given him a test ride? Vet exam? What do you hope to do with him?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be doing a "pre-purchase" exam before the adoption (It's actually part of the process). The trainer at the rescue has ridden him, but wants to get his feet in order before riding too hard. He was surrendered saying he was used extensively as a trail horse, and that's all I want to use him for. Trails and just pleasure riding.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I will also be going tomorrow to the rescue and can take more pictures!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Seems like a pleasant stocky little fellow, good conformation pictures would be a plus. Looks like he has nice sturdy legs.

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He reminds me of a rescue I did by the name of Butch. He was about the same conformation.. which is not perfect but serviceable. 

Butch had been running wild on 300 acres and was reported to have been broke to ride. He was broke to halter and to tie (lead? not so much). I bought him for an outrageous price but it was kill price and a different market and the price was lower because no one could catch him. He had gone pretty wild.

Had a heckuva time getting him in a box stall and he was there for about 3 weeks with the only time he could eat with me there. At the end of 3 weeks he was looking for me and he earned the small paddock attached to his stall. 

He was a rodeo the first time we did his feet.. but I kept at it and he was good. As to being broke to ride.. I saddled him up and got on and found no evidence of it. Soo.. I started him over. 

He was not the handiest horse but he learned and was a good cow horse and general riding horse. The difference between Butch and this horse is Butch had a flaxen mane and tail. 

I like what I see of this horse here. I think you are going the right way.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! More pictures to come tomorrow


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He looks to have Trail Horse written all over him! : )


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As said before, it's hard to "do" a critique with those pics but I do like the look of him - there's something nice about him. And even if his conformation is wanting I suspect he'll hold up for trail riding (maybe not endurance) with a personality that will more than carry the day for you.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He looks typical of the UK cob types that are the mainstay of Riding Schools and Trekking (Trail riding) Centres over there because they tend to go all day at the same steady pace and suit most riders
You're going to have a PPE done and will ride him yourself to see how he feels and as long as he passes those tests I see no reason not to give him a go


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

He looks quite pigeon toed through his front legs (my horse is too) and appears to be slightly camped under through his hind legs. Not great pictures for critiquing. 
The main thing that sticks out to me is how sweet his expression is. His presence reminds me a lot of my personal horse (who is a great all-arounder: team penning, sorting, driving, local shows-huntseat, and is an excellent trail horse). A horse's conformation only gets you so far... his heart gets you the rest of the way. If he makes it through a pre-purchase exam, I see no reason why you shouldn't get him. We'll expect updates of course


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He's a nice size for a cart horse as well. That's what I'd be doing.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

All I can tell you is he is adorable. I would live to see that face peaking out from a stall at me every morning. He looks so calm and mellow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

He is cute, and has good sturdy legs, and a nice build. Unless something strikes you as really off, I bet he'd be a great trail horse.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I like him! I don't know what it is, but this looks like a kind, honest horse to me. He is one I would bring home.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some of the pictures my friend took today of this sweet boy. Still not the best conformation pictures, but we were working in an indoor and trying to fight light so it wasn't too shadowy:




























































He went really well today until my friend asked him to canter on the lunge. He cantered fine on the lunge in the round pen, but once we took him out to canter in the ring, he seemed actually a bit stubborn and was pulling quite a bit. Not sure if it has anything to do with his feet?

Then the rescue owner said that the trainer has been riding him more, and he can be a bit stubborn when being ridden as well. He is green, and his feet need attention that's for sure. He NEVER bolts, or takes off, and NEVER EVER spooks, and it super desensitized, but also to the point of not caring if you get after him? They said sometimes he will park out and the trainer will have to turn him in circles to get him going again. 

Can this kind of stubborn behavior be worked on? Or is it "once stubborn always stubborn"? He is a mustang, and is 6 years old, and still green. I have worked with my fair share of green horses, and I am not intimidated by him. The rescue owner says that he seems to really respond to me and enjoy working with me. (He hasn't been stubborn with me). 

Also a side note, the trainer rides him in a bitless bridle and bareback. Don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I would put a good portion of his stubbornness down to being green and sometimes misunderstanding the cues so then he'll stop to regroup (better that than bolting off in a snit); another portion maybe that he's out of shape and the exercises (especially at the canter) are somewhat difficult for him until he gets some conditioning time in; another portion could be just a really laid back attitude about things and perhaps one of those horses who doesn't see the point in endless arena work but who prefers a more practical application of his talents (in other words - doing his job on the trail). It is promising that the two of you have been working well together so far.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 6 yr old mustang too, and she can be difficult to get her going as well. I think that certain mustangs have a deep rooted instinct toward conserving their energy and don't want to expend it if they aren't being eaten by something.

I have started training her in the round pen to pick up her cues for the different gaits. Since resting is her reward, I give her the verbal signal, and if she doesn't respond, wave the scary horse-eating plastic bag on a stick at her hip. Once she picks up the right gait, I immediately take pressure off and let her slow down again. She's picked up what signal means what gait quickly.

Next step is to teach her to maintain that gait as long as I say so, and then her reward is a good long "Stand"

It helps to have a flag that they respond to. Mustangs are smart and can be stubborn in a way that reminds me of the mentality of mules.

As far as conformation goes, His feet aren't squared up, so it is difficult to see his top line and legs well, but he is still adorable and a strong looking little horse. I stand by my assessment that he's going to be a dream horse on the trail.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Chessie thank you so much for the encouragement! I have been reading up a bit on the differences in training with mustangs, and it's nice to hear from someone's personal experience. I have read that they can be more intellectual and can get bored easily as well, which may come across as stubborn? 

He really is a sweet guy.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

There are several mustang owners on the forum. If you ever want training advice or have questions or comments about personality, just start a thread in either the breeds or training section with "Mustangs" in the title and we all come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He sure is cute!!
What are your plans for him??


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I just want a trail horse  maybe some ring work for fun every once in a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

